# New England Herdsman - BEWARE - Craigslist - Goat - Stud Service Scam



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 28, 2011)

The picture in this craigslist ad was stolen from a website for a farm in California. http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/2658835360.html
Jaqui called the farm in California and talked with one of the owners, and sure enough they still own the Kiko buck( Mingo ).  If it hadn't been for Jaqui & MrsDieselEngineer looking at a picture of SalmonCreekRanch's Apache(BEAUTIFUL buck, btw), they never would have known that the picture in the ad was not of the goat that the people in Rumney are advertising a cheap stud service for.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 28, 2011)

oooh, this makes me mad.

I called the number in the ad and was going to ask them why they had stolen a pic, why they are misadvertising and who exactly they were tyring to cheat, but there was no answer.  I will call them back this afternoon.

That is just NOT right.

I'm not in NE, but thanks for the head up for those that are.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 28, 2011)

DId you flag the ad?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldn't call the poster/s The farm in California is more than likely going to go after them for a federal fraud case. And as long as that ad is up on Craigslist with that photo, they can have proof of the fraudulent activity. The owner of the buck pictured was very interested/upset about it all and said they were goinbg to deal with it today.

Yes, I did flag the ad.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 28, 2011)

Good to see a heads up for people. But please folks. Don't turn this into a flame thread.

Thanks
Kurtis


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my, what is the world coming to when there is fraud surrounding goats??


----------



## kstaven (Oct 28, 2011)

Misrepresentation of breeding stock happens all too often. Even happens in poultry circles.


----------



## elevan (Oct 28, 2011)

Buyer AND Seller beware in all transactions - blind trust can burn you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 28, 2011)

There have been a lot of goat thefts in New England in the past couple of months. Everyone nowadays NEEDS to research before even going to a farm to meet a potential new goat or new home for a goat... especially where Craigslist is concerned. We all know how Craigslist has become a place where criminals lay in wait for the unsuspecting to come along.  It really is a pity to see this good site get tarnished by bad people.
This is not meant as a place to flame, and definitely do not want anyone contacting the CL poster, since (as stated previously)legal action is going to take place. I do not want anyone to potentially get in the way of law enforcement.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 28, 2011)

No one better come try & steal my goaties..... 


and that's all I have to say about that!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 28, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> No one better come try & steal my goaties.....
> 
> 
> and that's all I have to say about that!!!


Unfortunately, around this time of year, most goats that are stolen end up as occult sacrifices. I don't hold much hope for the friend of my herdsire's sire's owner getting her ARMCH doe back.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 31, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness, that is horrifying O_O 

I only knew of black cats disappearing, and shelters refusing to adopt out black cats during the Halloween season. Seriously messed up stuff going on.


----------

